# Coleman A15 canoe



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

I just purchased a coleman A15 canoe, On the back side of the front and midle seat there are some circular brackets on each side of the seats. The seat is indented and then there is a semi circle bracket that completes the circle....What are these for? Its probably something dumb and ill feel stupid for asking, but what the hell, isnt the first time ive asked a dumb question....:lol:


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

From your description, I'm not sure what you are describing. Is your canoe like this one?
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/1stdirect_2152_77538973
If not, please post a picture. The link above seems to be showing cup holders but it seems like yours is different. If your brackets are metal, they might be tie downs for an anchor or possible fishing rod holders. I'm just guessing here.

A picture would be most illuminating.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres a pic of it... i thought rod holder aswell but they are too big around and go straight up.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Brew ha-ha holders perhaps?


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

I still don't know but it looks like a pop can holder or a holder for a certain type of coffee mug that has a bottom that will fit into that circular recess. 

Probably the owner's manual didn't mention anything about this. You should call the shop where you bought the canoe or maybe call Coleman or the manufacturer that makes the canoes for Coleman but I don't know who this is...maybe Sevylor since it is a sister company.

Good luck.


----------



## falcon446 (Oct 15, 2008)

could they be for some sort of canopy accessory or maybe even oar mounts


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Well after looking around a bit more, i see it on other models and they are a verticle rod holder...they are just pretty damn big around...but i guess thats what they are thanks to all who put in there two cents.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I have them on my Scanoe. They are that large because of the various size of fishing rods. They come in handy for the net and when you are trolling.

Ken


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Ken Martin said:


> I have them on my Scanoe. They are that large because of the various size of fishing rods. They come in handy for the net and when you are trolling.
> 
> Ken


Thanks Ken, The size of the darn things just threw me, but a net holder would be perfect!!


----------

